# Cheap custom glass lids



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Just a tip for everyone. I bought a used tank and the glass lids were cloudy and nasty. No amount of vinegar and razor blade scraping could fix it.

I found a local glass shop and they cut me 4 new pieces for $10 a pop. Much cheaper than buying an aquarium branded one.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

What shop was it?


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

It was:

C&H Glass
3820 Midland Ave, Scarborough, ON M1V 4S9, Canada 

But before I went there I actually called this other guy in the area, 

KP Glass and Windows Inc. he said he would do it but he was on a job site, and he recommended me go to one of the glass shops on Midland to get it done. Real nice guy.

At first I went to lowes but the glass they had was really crappy and thin. Glass shops are cheaper and you can get thicker glass.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

hm good to know! thanks for the tip! what dimensions did u get for your lid?


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

my tank is 48x18 footprint. So that in 4 pieces.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Als sells the 48x18 lids for $69 and $45 on boxing week.

I bought lids from Miracles for my 72x18 tank....3 sets of lids for $50

Problem with getting the lids from the glass shop is where you gonna get the plastics for hindges and the back baffle....not to mention the handles...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Well sometimes you just need a replacement piece because its broken or cloudy. Not to mention this was $10 tax included a piece


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*Glass if you live N/W of the GTA*

If you happen to live outside the GTA in the north west area and need a good glass shop I use NEW TECUMSETH GLASS & MIRROR LTD, 180 Parsons Rd Unit 10, Alliston, Ont L9R 1E8, PH: 705 435 7567. Because tank tops are "small" by comparison to windows they can usually make it from ends of glass. Works well when you need an odd size. They also do a really good job of fixing window & door screens. Only down side is if you need it in a rush during deer season or the opening of sport fishing.



Pocky said:


> Just a tip for everyone. I bought a used tank and the glass lids were cloudy and nasty. No amount of vinegar and razor blade scraping could fix it.
> 
> I found a local glass shop and they cut me 4 new pieces for $10 a pop. Much cheaper than buying an aquarium branded one.


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

Angelfins sells the hinges and back pieces for the glass separately.


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, good to know. Wish I knew about this a couple months back. I checked Home Depot, and they dont carry glass, and the local glass stores were asking for twice what you paid.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Bigbutt said:


> Angelfins sells the hinges and back pieces for the glass separately.


These seem a bit pricey.

You could also try this!


----------

